# Xanax & Grapefruit Juice



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you take your Xanax with grapefruit juice to increase its effect?

If so, how much grapefruit juice do you wash your Xanax down with? Red grapefruit juice or white or does it not matter?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

there is a wealth of information of this topic on the internet. the reviews are somewhat mixed.

but for me, 100% pink grapefruit juice, on and empty stomach, increased the effects of xanax. by maybe 30-40%


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

bump for ultrashy


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I used to do that with diazepam, but it never seemed to make much difference. I did enjoy a refreshing beverage.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> I used to do that with diazepam, but it never seemed to make much difference. *I did enjoy a refreshing beverage.*


So there actually exists someone who thinks this stuff tastes good. Hard to imagine. I'd never consider drinking it except to potentiate benzos.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I drink a tall glass of grapefruit juice *every time* I take Xanax; there's not a time I miss it. In fact, the only reason I always have grapefruit juice in my fridge is for the sole purpose of potentiating Xanax whenever I take it. I do even enjoy the taste, unlike most people, and have it with my breakfast from time to time regardless if I'm taking Xanax that day. I read all over that white gf juice works the best, although from my experience, there is no noticeable difference between ruby red, golden, or white. They all suffice and so I just buy whatever is available at the time in the super market.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah im gonna start with this to, been searching on pubmed.com about it and there is abit interaction between the two.

this last time when i could not get hands on benzo because the manufacture was running low, and the pharmacy was out, and the Dr.s would not write a prescribtion on something that was in stock... Almost had to quit "cold turkey".

Im still out, pharmacy doesn't get it in till the 30, 9 days from now. Rohypnol my sleep med, i have to take 4mg Xanax instead, that should been used during the day :twisted... I did get a refill though on the Xanax.

I need a damn stockpile so i can in case this happens again be aware or quit in a slower manner then "cold turkey"...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> You lightweights everybody knows you have to spike it with vodka as well. It says so right on the bottle you have to follow the little pictures.


But i get kind of "up" on alcohol. The "INCREASED SEDATIVE EFFECT" doesn't work for me... Well it makes me happier, more energy and less anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watertouch said:


> I need a damn stockpile...


You don't have a stockpile of benzos? That's a sin! One should always be prepared.

My benzo stockpile:

*Xanax*
-90mg May 2013 bottle
-90mg June 2013 bottle
-360mg August 2013 bottle
-360mg January 2014 bottle
-360mg March 2014 bottle (still waiting for delivery of this from Costco)

*Klonopin*
-180mg December 2013 bottle
-at least one more bottle that my brother has for me at his place

Do you guys think I have enough on hand to get me by? I stockpile benzos like a squirrel hoards nuts.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> You lightweights everybody knows you have to spike it with vodka as well. It says so right on the bottle you have to follow the little pictures.


I hate vodka; I spike it with chardonnay because wine is fine.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> You don't have a stockpile of benzos? That's a sin! One should always be prepared.


Well of course i do, hehe. It's 40pills of 1mg Ativan/Lorazepam.

But my Xanax prescribtion is 1pill(2mg) as needed max 3pills day.
Problem is that the Dr.s dont write out 6mg/day, so i dont get that amount of pills.+ i have to take the Xanax for sleep now that im out of my ordinarly sleep med Rohypnol.

Damn i should move to Thailand, it's friendly towards Swedes and benzo and stuff is OTC/ over the counter...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> You don't have a stockpile of benzos? That's a sin! One should always be prepared.
> 
> Do you guys think I have enough on hand to get me by? I stockpile benzos like a squirrel hoards nuts.


You are not one of those "doomsday" people who preparing for the end of the world???... hahahahahaha


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watertouch said:


> Well of course i do, hehe. It's 40pills of 1mg Ativan/Lorazepam.


A modest stockpile compared to my year's supply at 4mg/day. I could obviously up my dose with all I have stashed away.



watertouch said:


> i have to take the Xanax for sleep now that im out of my ordinarly sleep med Rohypnol.


Xanax actually makes you sleepy? I thought the sleepiness side effect of benzos was supposed to wear off after a couple weeks. Xanax doesn't make me sleepy at all and no dose would be useful as sleep aid. I can't comment on Rohypnol given that it's never been marketed in the US and has a very evil reputation here as a "date rape" drug. I think that reputation in undeserved since alcohol is the real date rape drug. If some coed get raped at a frat party because one of her 15 vodka shots got spiked with Rohypnol they'd blame the Rohypnol, rather than the fact that she's black out drunk from a massive drinking binge. I'd like to try Rohypnol just out of curiosity. The DEA demonizes Rohynol saying "It's ten times the potency of Valium" -- Yeah, well, so is Xanax.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watertouch said:


> You are not one of those "doomsday" people who preparing for the end of the world???... hahahahahaha


Actually I ended up with so many benzos in large part due to my brother. He largely stopped using Klonopin, but it was free under his insurance so he keep filling the scripts as often as he could and he gave them to me. Since I was using his Klonopin (oldest in first out) I didn't get around to using my Xanax. That's how I ended up with so damn much.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Rohypnol has a long story behind it in the EU it's now generic and goes under the name Flunitrazepam... But before they were colouered green. So one would notice that your drink changed colour if someone slipped you a mickey.

But i actually find Xanax stronger on the sedative side, it can have with that Xanax/Alprozolam and its simularitis with Halcion/Triazolam. Altough taken Halcion i didn't find it as sedating as Xanax..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watertouch said:


> Rohypnol has a long story behind it in the EU it's now generic and goes under the name Flunitrazepam... But before *they were colouered green. So one would notice that your drink changed colour if someone slipped you a mickey.*


Wouldn't that only work with colorless vodka & gin-based drinks? Are you going to notice green in a shot of whisky or glass of red wine?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Wouldn't that only work with colorless vodka & gin-based drinks? Are you going to notice green in a shot of whisky or glass of red wine?


Yeah i got your point, but what more can u ask for. But no other does/did strongly colour their tabs to my knowledge. Besides a blood sample is taken if one may be a subject of "date-rape drug" but often it comes back negative, and it's just alcohol...

Don't know really why US banned it... It's not that strong. A publicy stunt maybe.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watertouch said:


> Don't know really why US banned it... It's not that strong. A publicy stunt maybe.


It was banned over hysterics I assume given that it's safe enough for use in the rest of the world.

When a college coed gets raped they like to blame the Rohypnol that was slipped into one of her 15 shots of vodka rather blaming the fact that she was black out drunk. It's just far too boring to blame alcohol, which is by far the #1 date rape drug.


----------



## jackipanda (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmm that's a nice stockpile... Maybe u can help me start a stockpile...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Does this only work with xanax or also ativan?

But is this safe? Could this cause liver damage?

But if you're at the same time on an antidepressant I'd not do it. There is no way to know what might happen if you block
liver enzymes.

And does this only work with grapefruit or also with lemon juice? Cause I wanted to drink lemon juice but I was worried that
it could have the same effects as grapefruit juice.


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

30 ounces of white grapefruit juice starting from 75 minutes before dosing up to time of dosing on klonopin didn't potentiate effects for me,it just took longer to peak. And it was the same peak as I was used to without grapefruit juice. Haven't yet tried it with Xanax. Seems to be a lot of mixed results with grapefruit juice and benzos.


----------

